# An easy way to catch crabs?



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Get your mind out of the gutter.

I've got some crabs in my tank that hitched along with live rock. They hide really well during the day. Does anyone have an easy way to catch them?

I tried cutting the top off a water bottle and inserting in back in the bottle base with a piece of store bought shrimp in it. Unfortunately within minutes of placing it in the tank my 6 line wrassse swims into it and gets stuck. He did it three times in a half hour last night.

Any suggestions?


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

The best way that I've found to catch them is with a clear glass baited with shrimp and placed against your live rock at a 45 degree angle. The crabs go in after the bait but can't climb out . Place your trap(s) just before lights off and check in the morning.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Doc. I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Here are some Pics:





I think they are Sally Lightfoots, but I could be wrong. What do you think about these guys? The colors are pretty cool. Are they going to hurt anything?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

How many are there?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Just curius why you think they are sally lightfoots?
The adult crabs don't look much like your little ones.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I did a little more research and discovered there are several different sally lightfoots and some of them do resemble your critters.


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry for the delay on responding. Got called out of town unexpectedly.

There were a total of three of these guys in the tank. I rarely see them and they don't seem to bother anything so I've left them alone. I'll rethink that position as they grow.


----------

